# How to Remove Bushing



## Kroll (Apr 17, 2013)

Guys how does a person remove a bushing using normal methods and tools and installing a new bushing into a Sears 101.28940 carriage?Thanks Kroll


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 17, 2013)

I would turn a pice of al to fit the ID with a sholder just under the od and drivr it out. Then drive the new one in.


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 17, 2013)

Kroll,
You have a couple of options here. I'm guessing that bush seats on  a shoulder and you cant press it through?
Using a dremel split the bush lengthwise and lever it out.
Cut a shallow circumfrential groove or a couple of evenly spaced notches, flip it over and with a fine pin punch that catches the groove/notches, punch it out.
Drill a couple of evenly spaced holes in the shoulder from the back and punch it out through there.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 17, 2013)

Find a socket or metal bar and drive it out.  Drive the new one in test fit the parts that goes inside, ream as neccessary and put it back together.  If you find that you are really banging away with the hammer,  you can also use a pretty light duty press and press it out and back in too.  The trick is to get just as close to the outer diameter as you can without being equal or larger than the outside of the bushing.  Take your time and you will do just fine.

Bob


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 17, 2013)

If the bushing goes all the way through you can probably pull it out with two sockets, a bolt, a nut  and two washers.  One socket just smaller than the outside diameter of the bushing and one with a center hole slightly larger than the outside diameter of the bushing. 

Sorry for the horrible MS Paint drawing but it's all I have handy:


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 17, 2013)

Clueless has hit the nail on the head perfectly. It is the way I have done dozen of bushings from 1/2" to 3" OD.
Pierre


----------



## Kroll (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the ideals,but I have to say that clueless has a good ideal without using a hammer.Dang that's good---kroll
Sent ya a Thanks


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 17, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> If the bushing goes all the way through you can probably pull it out with two sockets, a bolt, a nut  and two washers.  One socket just smaller than the outside diameter of the bushing and one with a center hole slightly larger than the outside diameter of the bushing.
> 
> Sorry for the horrible MS Paint drawing but it's all I have handy:



Interesting twist using the nut and bolt to remove the bushing. I like that. About the same as pressing out u-joints with a bench vise except the nut and bolt do the hard work. 



Kroll said:


> Thanks guys for all the ideals,but I have to say that clueless has a good ideal without using a hammer.Dang that's good---kroll
> Sent ya a Thanks



I lay you odds you could use the sockets and a dead blow hammer and you would never have a bit of problems removing the bushing, though I must say I do like that nut and bolt thing Clueless suggested very much! An extra set of hands, a bench vise and a couple of sockets, or even a small arbor press would also be great ways to go.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 18, 2013)

I would make a 2 step driver bar.  Turn a steel plug with 2 diameters .005" smaller and 1 1/2" long of the ID and  .005" smaller OD and this with a soft blow hammer tap them  out.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Other Tools*

Since I had the camera out in the shop I took some pictures of some of the other tools to do the job.  The first in the red box is a Dayton (Grainger) version of the two socket method.  I looked online and they want a crazy amount of money for it.  It works very well and is usually my first choice.  It would be a fun project to make one on a lathe.  I picked mine up at a yard sale for a few bucks.  You can see that the handles are bent, it's been used a bunch.  All 3 handles unscrew, I should make some new ones.  

The second in the blue box I use mostly for driving in new bearings, this one I got from my Dad.  

The last item is a pilot bushing puller I have never actually used.  It has no name on it, it looks and smells like a Harbor Freight item, I don't know where I got it from.


----------

